# Rhinestones on microfiber bags



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone pressed a rhinestone transfer on a microfiber tote? If so, is the process different from pressing on a 50/50 t-shirt?


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Which bag are you using? Do you have a link to the manufacturer?

Microfiber is usually polyester, which is used for sublimation (higher temperature), so you can press it without a problem. I have done quite a few sublimated microfiber items. You need to watch out for the nylon straps (handles) and any plastic parts though, they can melt. I put a mousepad or vapor foam inside my totes and make sure my teflon sheet is covering the handles over the edge of the press. Then I shorten my press time and just do it a second or third time; also because my totes have a plastic coating on the inside, I don't want it to melt.

Since it's probably thicker than a shirt and has some sort of lining, you wouldn't turn it inside out for a final press like a shirt. I do mine at 315 degrees, medium pressure for 10 seconds, 3 times; haven't had a stone fall off yet. 

The one attached is plain old 600 denier poly - Port & Co. Essential Tote from SanMar.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

And I pull it off the press and let it cool a bit before I press again. (In the beginning I did melt a few linings.) Lesson Learned: Don't try to do an insulated lunchbag!


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The bag is made by Belvah. I looked on our suppliers website for material info and it just says "microfiber" and it does have a nylon lining.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/tankueray.htmlTankeray,
Great Bag'
I would test a corner just to make sure the material is ok, like
Tankueray suggested
Sandy jo


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

tankueray said:


> The one attached is plain old 600 denier poly - Port & Co. Essential Tote from SanMar.


I wondered if you could do stones on a duffle... Can you share what temp setting you used and how many presses on your sample tote...

Most duffles are just 600 denier poly..

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

katruax said:


> I wondered if you could do stones on a duffle... Can you share what temp setting you used and how many presses on your sample tote...
> 
> Most duffles are just 600 denier poly..
> 
> ...


I wrote that info in the line right above the one you quoted. 



> I do mine at 315 degrees, medium pressure for 10 seconds, 3 times; haven't had a stone fall off yet.


After reading it again, I can see that it reads like I was talking about how I press my shirts, but that's how I press the totes. 

So to clarify:

I do my shirts at 320 degrees, light pressure, no padding. Press 15 seconds, cool, peel, press again 10 seconds, turn inside out, final press 15 seconds. (I use thick cotton or 50/50 Jerzees. For thinner shirts I wouldn't be pressing that long.)

The bags at 315, medium pressure, with padding if there are different size stones in the design and/or the bag has a lining that might melt. Also because of the lining or the handles, I might do 3 or more presses for less time. You have to test your bags and find out what works. Because of previous experience with the nylon handles melting, I know that I have to lower my temp and dwell time when an item has nylon or plastic on it. 

You can always start low and press again for a short duration; but if you start out with the pressure/time/temp too high, you might melt the substrate or get glue rings around your stones.

For those of you that don't have a hand setting wand, go buy one at the craft store for $10 or so. You can see how quickly and easily the glue on the stones melts and how little pressure/time/temp it actually takes to adhere them. Also, they're a lifesaver when you're doing a live event or if one of your stones "gets out of line" when you're using your press. DON'T get one of the wands with the interchangeable iron-head attachments. During the lesson I learned about the nylon straps, I used one of those with the temp too high and went straight through the fabric (like buttah!) Another lesson learned that night, don't work until 3am when you're fatigued and more likely to make mistakes (or get hurt.)


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

i stone the totes you are talking bags all the time. press and let the tape fully cool to cold before you peal it off.


----------

